# Buy your vinyl!



## TylerD (18/11/14)

If you thought vinyl is dead, think again!
It's back!
http://www.discogs.com/blog/digging-for-grooves-in-utrecht-the-netherlands

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (18/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (18/11/14)

TylerD said:


> If you thought vinyl is dead, think again!
> It's back!
> http://www.discogs.com/blog/digging-for-grooves-in-utrecht-the-netherlands



You so right, been importing for the past 4 years on a regular basis from: http://www.soundstagedirect.com

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (18/11/14)

johan said:


> You so right, been importing for the past 4 years on a regular basis from: http://www.soundstagedirect.com


Awesome, thanks @johan ! Gonna spend some moola here!
I just love my vinyls! It's a piece of art!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (18/11/14)

TylerD said:


> Awesome, thanks @johan ! Gonna spend some moola here!
> I just love my vinyls! It's a piece of art!



Unfortunately digital in whatever form can't yet beat the wide sound bandwidth of good old vinyl, provided you have a good turntable and cartridge.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TylerD (18/11/14)

For sure! Your equipment is really important. But it is very easy to go overboard with some equipment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (18/11/14)

Wow, there is some good blues vinyl on the link you posted @johan !
I will be getting me some next year!


----------



## johan (18/11/14)

Latest on on order I'm waiting for





TylerD said:


> For sure! Your equipment is really important. But it is very easy to go overboard with some equipment.



Some people hear stuff that don't exist with "overboard" equipment

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (18/11/14)

johan said:


> Latest on on order I'm waiting for
> 
> View attachment 15609
> 
> ...


Awesome!!
Think we need to have a mini vape meet here:



If not this one, they have a vinyl fair every 1st Sunday of the month.
Beer, lunch, vinyl, vape! WIN WIN WIN!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (18/11/14)

johan said:


> Latest on on order I'm waiting for
> 
> View attachment 15609
> 
> ...


My wife love Jazz! I buy Jazz and Depeche mode vinyl for her and all the other for me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (18/11/14)

I actually buy more classical music than Jazz, Blues and contemporary, but like to chill on the latter.

Didn't know about that Vinyl Fair - See you Sunday 7 December over a beer & vape

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (18/11/14)

johan said:


> I actually buy more classical music than Jazz, Blues and contemporary, but like to chill on the latter.
> 
> Didn't know about that Vinyl Fair - See you Sunday 7 December over a beer & vape


Awesome! See you there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/11/14)

Ok here's a question for those in the know with vinyl. 


When my dear dad passed away a few years ago I salvaged quite a few vinyls he had. But his kenwood record player doesn't work too well anymore. 

I took it to a music shop and they said it was not easy to repair. Not even sure what's wrong with it. 

I am keen to buy a record player to listen to those records and bring back many memories. But I have no clue what to buy and how much I should spend. I have a HIFI system. Just need the record player. 

I saw a Crossley all in one that plays tapes too and can convert to digital. But not sure of the quality. 

What can you recommend. I am not looking for the best sound just good sound to bring back memories.


----------



## Wesley (18/11/14)

I second @Silver's request, I'm also looking for a decent turntable.

I bought an old one from a pawn shop but the quality of sound is not that great.


----------



## johan (18/11/14)

Silver said:


> Ok here's a question for those in the know with vinyl.
> 
> 
> When my dear dad passed away a few years ago I salvaged quite a few vinyls he had. But his kenwood record player doesn't work too well anymore.
> ...



If you into top quality audiophile sound, a Crossley and the like are adequate to transfer them in digital format (ie. flac or mp3) and then listen on your system. However if you want to listen to vinyl in a "real" way don't buy a turntable for less than 3 grand.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (18/11/14)

Crossley and Ion will work very nice if you want to have a listen to your LP's. I will never convert my LP's to digital tho. Just a personal thing.
I don't have a super duper turntable, but I can change the Cartridge to suit my style. I have a Stanton T.60 direct drive turntable on a DIY Sandbox. 
On the Crossley and Ion turntables use specific needles, so you need to get that specific one for the player.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (18/11/14)

@Silver & @Wesley

Good turntables to buy:

1. Linn Sonek LP12: The audiophile shop in Sandton City do stock them but very pricey
2. Rega RP1 (RP3 is the best but pricy): http://www.audicoonline.co.za/Rega/Reg-Planar-RP1
3. Pro-Ject RPM1.3 (I'm very happy with mine): http://www.acrylteller.com/Pro-Ject-RPM-13-Genie-black-polished



Pro-ject RPM1.3

Cartriges: only buy Ortofon


----------



## johan (18/11/14)

TylerD said:


> Crossley and Ion will work very nice if you want to have a listen to your LP's. I will never convert my LP's to digital tho. Just a personal thing.
> I don't have a super duper turntable, but I can change the Cartridge to suit my style. I have a Stanton T.60 direct drive turntable on a DIY Sandbox.
> On the Crossley and Ion turntables use specific needles, so you need to get that specific one for the player.



The Stanton T.60 is not a mediocre turntable and with the correct cartridge you have super duper sound.


----------



## TylerD (18/11/14)

johan said:


> @Silver & @Wesley
> 
> Good turntables to buy:
> 
> ...


That is a very sexy turntable @johan ! Me need!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (18/11/14)

TylerD said:


> That is a very sexy turntable @johan ! Me need!



Sexy okes have sexy turntables

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (18/11/14)

TylerD said:


> That is a very sexy turntable @johan ! Me need!



These local guys are agents and I see they have them on special: http://www.ultrasound.co.za/brand/p...uBTtrO26u5MQdzAHPx-F_ndOI6KzQxf1GgaAsIF8P8HAQ

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (18/11/14)

@johan which cartridge would you suggest for the Stanton?


----------



## johan (18/11/14)

TylerD said:


> @johan which cartridge would you suggest for the Stanton?



Ortofon 2M Red


----------



## TylerD (18/11/14)

johan said:


> Ortofon 2M Red


Awesome! Thanks. Will have a look!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/11/14)

Thanks for the feedback @johan! and @TylerD

Direct drives and DIY Sandboxes - lol, I feel like a Noob all over again 

Sorry - had a meeting so couldnt respond

I am not looking to convert the vinyl records to digital - but I have some cassette tapes my parents made of me talking as a 3 and 4 year old. I want to preserve those hence converting to digital. I know I could connect the hifi output to the laptop sound input and use software like audacity to do it - but I was thinking of getting the Crossley - since it seems much simpler - and then I have an average record player for the vinyls. I think the Crossley that does cassettes and vinyls is about 3 grand.

Do you think my thinking is right?

Or should I rather get a more decent record player for 3 to 5 grand and do the cassette digital conversion another way....


----------



## TylerD (18/11/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback @johan! and @TylerD
> 
> Direct drives and DIY Sandboxes - lol, I feel like a Noob all over again
> 
> ...


Rather go for something like this and then get a nice record player. So cool to have those tapes @Silver ! 
http://www.takealot.com/ion-tape-express-convert-your-casette-tapes-into-mp3/PLID29937663

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (18/11/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback @johan! and @TylerD
> 
> Direct drives and DIY Sandboxes - lol, I feel like a Noob all over again
> 
> ...



To convert, the Crossley or even the Ion that @TylerD mentioned is more than adequate, but I won't be able to enjoy listening to vinyl on them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/11/14)

Thanks for the suggestions guys - much appreciated. I will check it all out.


----------

